# How much area does your local cover?



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wondering how big the service area of your local is? Mine is half the state of Colorado, just wondering if this is big or pretty normal?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

normally it would depend on the population and somewhat, terrain. that explains the size of your local. mine is sandwiched in between chicago, desmoines, burlington, and cedar rapids. they overlap here and there. oh, and im not union now


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

On this map I am in the blue. Size wise we had the largest territory in NJ. With all the mergers we are not so big anymore. 

http://www.necannj.com/ibew-jurisdictional-map/


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

The whole state of Utah.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cabletie said:


> On this map I am in the blue. Size wise we had the largest territory in NJ. With all the mergers we are not so big anymore.
> 
> http://www.necannj.com/ibew-jurisdictional-map/


I was the green, but I spent more time in the purple.

The green territory goes out into PA as well.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> cabletie said:
> 
> 
> > On this map I am in the blue. Size wise we had the largest territory in NJ. With all the mergers we are not so big anymore.
> ...


For some reason I thought you guys split off the PA part when you took all the northern locals

The map also doesn't show that Trenton (269) also goes into PA. Rumor during all the mergers was that the IO wanted three locals for the state. North, central and southern. For whatever reason they stoped merging just before they got to us and Trenton. I would like to see someone in the IO try and get to a job a few counties away in this traffic. 

From the corner of my local to the other is an hour and ten minuites with no traffic. That is the farthest I have had to go pretty much. Every now an then I might have to go outside the territory. If I do it is still less than an hour.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There's a lot more congestion up here, so it can take many hours from one part of our territory to the other, so we split it into East and West. You can sign either book, or both if you are willing to drive.

The carpenter's union split into 3 territories in NJ like you said the IBEW was trying to do.

As for PA, we actually have a lot of it, more than I realized until looking at this map just now: http://www.ibewlocal102.org/ULWSite...ile/Jurisdiction/IBEW-NJ-jurisdiction_map.pdf


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Our local union covers 16,643,404,800 square feet .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Too much area in my opinion. Consolidation and an ever growing jurisdiction is no good for a local. It's a hike to get to my union meetings, it's probably one of the top reason people don't go besides apathy.


----------

